# Bianchi 2011 line?



## bubble1975 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi All,

I've been looking to buy a new Bianchi Camaleonte 4 recently, but dealers are telling me they are harder to get because the 2010 line is almost out the door and the 2011 line is coming in soon-ish. I'm wondering if I should wait a little while for the 2011 model? Does anyone know when the 2011 line will be released?

Thanks in advance for any insight!

-erich


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Bianchi, like most, didn't put out enough bikes for 2010. I think you'll see 2011 September-ish.


----------



## Zeeley (Aug 24, 2010)

They're out..


----------

